# Vinnie Paul



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Just read about the untimely passing of another metal legend. How sad for his family, with the wounds from Dime's passing still raw. Pantera were / are an important band for me. Anselmo's vocal range, Dime's spine tingling shreds, backed up by old Rex and dear Vinnie. Metal isn't a genre for everyone, but if it's under your skin, it's there for life. Hope he enjoys a jam session in whatever lies beyond with all the other greats.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I saw that and just wondered how much Dimebag’s death still affected him. Sad news indeed.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Another sad day for metal! 

Hopefully him and Dimebag and tearing it up where ever they are


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sad to hear about Vinnie this morning,Pantera is one of my favourite bands.


----------

